# Introducing myself



## Xenon25 (11 mo ago)

Hi, im new here - Im 24, me and my partner are 5 years together. Decided to hop here and get some perspective on day-to-day struggles. Keep up the good work!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome!


----------

